# Some shots of the new car (SLK)



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

Hi all,

I am now a pleased owner of a 2010 SLK 300.


























































Any feedback would be great thank you


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Cracking looking car looks great in white , what a difference between the old model thats a proper mans car now .


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Looking good:thumb:


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

A beauty :argie: 
Enjoy it!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

That does look rather tasty in white.


----------



## alexharvey (May 16, 2013)

nice car


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the feedback


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

Nice shots too. Like the processing.


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great looking car!


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Looks great enjoy your car


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

Thanks once again for the praise.

Any advice on the photography?


----------

